# IBM x3650 M4 ServeRAID M5110e support?



## ymhuang0808 (Sep 19, 2014)

Hi,
I plan to install FreeBSD 10 amd64 on IBM x3650 M4 which RAID controller is ServeRAID M5110e. However, in https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html, the ServeRAID M5110e is not on the page. 
We worry about that the RAID controller driver is not support FreeBSD 10.
Does anyone use FreeBSD 10 amd 64 and also use this RAID controller, ServeRAID M5110e ?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Sep 19, 2014)

ymhuang0808 said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I plan to install FreeBSD 10 amd64 on IBM x3650 M4 which RAID controller is ServeRAID M5110e. However, in https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.0R/hardware.html, the ServeRAID M5110e is not on the page.


Very few companies actually make their own RAID controllers. Most seem to be based on the LSI Logic boards. In particular, the ServeRAID M5110e is based on the LSI SAS2208 which is supported by the FreeBSD mfi(4) driver. If you click on the link in the previous sentence, you'll see that the manpage lists _"IBM ServeRAID M5110 SAS/SATA"_ as one of the supported devices. This link from the IBM web site shows that the M5110 and M5110e are the same product except for whether it is an add-in card or embedded on the motherboard.


----------



## ymhuang0808 (Sep 19, 2014)

Terry_Kennedy said:
			
		

> Very few companies actually make their own RAID controllers. Most seem to be based on the LSI Logic boards. In particular, the ServeRAID M5110e is based on the LSI SAS2208 which is supported by the FreeBSD mfi(4) driver. If you click on the link in the previous sentence, you'll see that the manpage lists _"IBM ServeRAID M5110 SAS/SATA"_ as one of the supported devices. This link from the IBM web site shows that the M5110 and M5110e are the same product except for whether it is an add-in card or embedded on the motherboard.



Hi Terry,
Thank for your reply. I got it.


----------

